# 2nd Annual ABN Calendar



## Rockhounder55

Hey all, I wasn't going to be involved in the 2nd Annual ABN Calendar this year because it's been so busy at work this year. But I hate to see the 1st Annual ABN Calendar be the last, so I'm in if there's any interest. If you all are interested in doing this again, let me know. I'll post the rules and regulations this weekend. []  ~Mike


----------



## UncleBruce

What is needed to make it happen?  Count me in.


----------



## Dugout

I am looking forward to all the nominations! Good luck everyone!


----------



## beendiggin

I'm interested for sure


----------



## Bottles r LEET

I have pictures picked out. Have heard people say that it is too late, but I bet it could be made in time, if we hurry.


----------



## myersdiggers1998

you have my vote , I mentioned it in an earlier post.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

BUMP


----------



## glass man

My wife and I sure love the 1st one that T.D. gave us..GREAT WORK!!JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W

OK the P Eagle didn't make it last time so im in []what do we do?  How many pictures do you need and how much is it?


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Bump for support.


----------



## cyberdigger

Okay.. let's get some nice bottle pics up here, folks.. we love to see them anyway, don't we? []


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Charlie, maybe this thread should be moved? It's hard to re-size to 100 kb.

 Here's my first entry. Dump pics do count, right? They have bottles.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Thanks Charlie![]

 Here's my entry. (bigger)


----------



## cyberdigger

Thank YOU for mentioning that.. an extra hundred k makes a big difference! []


----------



## JOETHECROW

Charlie...This pic could use enlarging as well...  Some of my "star" bottles..


----------



## Asterx

Heres one:


----------



## Asterx

.


----------



## Asterx

.


----------



## Dugout

Those are some nice photos guys. Let's see some more!!


----------



## Asterx

.


----------



## Asterx

.


----------



## Road Dog

Here's a pic


----------



## Conch times




----------



## cowseatmaize

I like this one.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W

I don't have many pix of this guy [8|]


----------



## cyberdigger

"..with just a minor adjustment, it could work.. "  exclaimed the bitter stork of a man..


----------



## RICKJJ59W

The good ole days


----------



## RICKJJ59W

*


----------



## lil digger

i really like this picture rick !


> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> *


----------



## cyberdigger

Me too..!


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Thanks I figured I give it a little color []


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Bottles...


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Dump...


----------



## Rockhounder55

Oh good! I see the thread got moved, and pics are being posted, so someone else must have taken over the calendar project for this year. I didn't really have the time or the finances this year to do it properly, so I'm glad someone else stepped up. I may post a pic or two myself this year. Where are the rules posted? How much are the calendars going to cost?


----------



## epackage

All my pics are watermarked and I feel they would take away from what you're trying to accomplish so I'm not going to be posting any for use... God luck


----------



## cacarpetbagger

For your consideration.


----------



## cyberdigger

> ORIGINAL:  Rockhounder55
> 
> Oh good! I see the thread got moved, and pics are being posted, so someone else must have taken over the calendar project for this year. I didn't really have the time or the finances this year to do it properly, so I'm glad someone else stepped up. I may post a pic or two myself this year. Where are the rules posted? How much are the calendars going to cost?


 
 Mikey, this is your baby.. I moved it because in general chat the max file upload size is 100k, over here it's 200k. 

 And what.. you don't want pics?


----------



## carobran

.


----------



## glass man

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> I like this one.


 

 WOW!Looks like dreams I have had!!NICE!JAMIE


----------



## glass man

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> *


 

 NICE PICTURE..The bottle is pretty great too! JAMIE[]


----------



## glass man

Lotta great pictures...!!JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> All my pics are watermarked and I feel they would take away from what you're trying to accomplish so I'm not going to be posting any for use... God luck


 
 send them to me I will take that water mark off.


----------



## buzzkutt033

1


----------



## buzzkutt033

2


----------



## Rockhounder55

There's some great pics being posted. Let's keep the posting going through the weekend, and then we'll start the voting. And maybe a max of 3 pics per person. And Jim, isn't there a way to remove the watermark from your pics?  ~Mike


----------



## epackage

Not without screwing them up, that's why they were marked, no worries Mike you'll have alot of great pics to choose from...[]


----------



## baltbottles

Id like to submit this photo of two 18th century  patterned molded pocket bottles and two pieces of 18th century Baltimore Slipware.

 Chris


----------



## sandchip

Very classy, Chris.


----------



## carobran

.


----------



## carobran

.


----------



## bostaurus

Not vet....


----------



## cacarpetbagger

Three amigos, I got to learn to use a camera someday.


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> .


 I like what you did here with the tissue paper or whatever it is Branden, and it's interesting how the screen shows thru in the bottles, if you don't want that to happen I'd suggest removing the screen before taking the pics next time....Very cool effect in this pic though...[]


----------



## Steve/sewell

> ORIGINAL:  baltbottles
> 
> Id like to submit this photo of two 18th century  patterned molded pocket bottles and two pieces of 18th century Baltimore Slipware.
> 
> Chris


 Chris tell me you didn't dig all of these. Awesome I didn't know you collected 18 century glass. Amelung and Stiegel doesn't get any better then that.


----------



## Dugout

I'll slip one in under the wire.


----------



## sandchip

I like that.


----------



## Asterx

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> I'll slip one in under the wire.


 
 Beautiful!


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> I'll slip one in under the wire.


 
 That looks like a post card --nice*


----------



## myersdiggers1998

im not good at photos ,but ill try


----------



## myersdiggers1998

2


----------



## myersdiggers1998

last


----------



## Conch times

Your inks are beautiful!!!!


----------



## Dugout

my second entry


----------



## Dugout

A dead ringer


----------



## epackage

Great pic Renee


----------



## Dugout

The photography credit goes to my youngest daughter.


----------



## epackage

Great pic Renee's youngest daughter, you have a great eye, photography may be your calling...[]


----------



## Rockhounder55

I figured we'd keep the pic posting going until tonight, say 5pm Pacific time. 8pm Eastern time. Then we'll start voting. And probably end that next weekend.


----------



## Road Dog

here's another one


----------



## UncleBruce

10 Bears I mean beers


----------



## UncleBruce

Arrangement


----------



## epackage

Great pics Bruce, you give me great reasons to think highlighting the embossing is the way to go...


----------



## JohnN

My picture. These bottles have a lot of meaning to me, as can be read here: http://njbottles.com/index.php/topic,1401.msg3470.html#msg3470
 and here: http://njbottles.com/index.php/topic,1385.0.html


----------



## epackage

Found three old pics I didn't watermark..

*#1*


----------



## epackage

*#2*


----------



## epackage

*#3 Mini Seltzers*


----------



## Dugout

Now that just up the competition!


----------



## Blackglass

I'll be working on some special shots just for this. Stay tuned!

 I'll be thinking them up and taking them this week, I already have a few ideas.


----------



## Dugout

You have to get them done TONIGHT!  HURRY!!


----------



## Rockhounder55

Okay, picture posting has officially ended.  Sorry, Blackglass. We got a late start this year, that's why I wanted to end it tonight so that we can all start voting. We'll do it again next year. And thanks Jim for finding some pics to submit.

 Anyway, is there an easy way for the mods to move all the pics into a new "Voting" thread? Thanks all for the great pics, and good luck to everyone.  ~Mike


----------



## Rockhounder55

And when you vote, don't forget you're voting for your favorite 12 photos.  ~Mike


----------



## Road Dog

Some of the photos aren't exactly calender shaped and are smaller. Maybe possible to pair up some (2 per month) if they are chosen?[8|]


----------



## Blackglass

Oh, haha I didn't even notice the deadline. Oh well, on the bright side it saves me some work


----------



## cyberdigger




----------



## madpaddla

Here is a pic I took earlier this year and the link.  
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Bubble-Madness/m-552584/tm.htm


----------



## Rockhounder55

That's a great pic, madpaddla, but it missed the deadline by 24 hours. [] We'll consider it the first entry for the 2014 calendar. []  ~Mike


----------



## Rockhounder55

So Iâ€™m not sure why no one has voted yet. I know weâ€™re all busy trying to get ready for Christmas next week, the Secret Santa, etc. And Iâ€™m guessing the mods werenâ€™t able to move all the pics into a new thread. Iâ€™m thinking maybe we should shelve this project for this year, and weâ€™ll get an earlier start next year. As it is, the calendars probably wouldnâ€™t get to anyone until late January. I thought weâ€™d be able to pull it off, even with the late start, but it doesnâ€™t look like it. Oh well. We tried.  ~Mike


----------



## epackage

I didn't vote because I was waiting for the pics to be listed in a specific order, definitely need to do this earlier next year because it never seems to go smoothly for whatever reason...[:-]


----------



## JohnN

I didn't vote for the same reason. How do you specify which picture you picked? How about this: I vote for the picture with the bottle in it.


----------



## Diggin4Togas

Me too![8D]


----------



## cyberdigger

I think there was just not enough interest this year, probably because it started too late... let's try again next year.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

I thought the same thing about the voting.

 If we can get moving we could still have a calender. What does it matter if we actually get the calender in January? Better late than never.

 And we could vote by post #?


----------



## UncleBruce

Will this work for picking?  Make 12 picks?  Vote from this point forward? A1 E5 ... so on with 40 to chose from?


----------



## Dabeel

Nice work Uncle Bruce..too bad it might be for naught.
 Doug


----------



## Rockhounder55

UncleBruce, you're a miracle worker. If it's not a big deal to get your calendar late, then let's get the voting started. I'm guessing it will be letter first, then number? For instance, A1, B3, etc? Thanks UB. []  ~Mike


----------



## epackage

My pics in no particular order...

 B5
 C2
 E2
 E3
 E5
 F2
 G2
 G3
 G4
 G5 
 H2
 H5

 Unless these are supposed to be private so nobodies feelings are hurt, please feel free to have Charlie or Eric remove the post and I'll send them to you in a PM Rock...


----------



## Rockhounder55

I don't think they need to be private. Thanks Jim, for getting the ball rolling.  ~Mike


----------



## JOETHECROW

A4
 B3
 B4
 C4
 E2
 E4
 F2
 G2
 G3
 H1
 H5
 F5


----------



## UncleBruce

One last idea to throw out there.  I did make a PDF calendar for 2013 of ALL the images.  It is a big file for dial up and I just threw it together.  If you have a printer that can print on both sides you can DO IT YOURSELF...  or  you can save it to a flash drive and take it to a STAPLES / OFFICE DEPOT have them print on heavy stock and spiral bind it... or whoever started this if they like they could print us up some  ... or just ignore this message.  Just trying to help out and you may think the calendar UGLY!!!!!!!!  [:-]

 Here is the link to my PDF
BLUE PAGES CALENDAR

 If you can print both sides be sure to select that option and select the long edge.


----------



## Road Dog

A4
 B3
 C3
 E2
 A3
 F1
 G2
 B2
 H2
 E5
 F5
 D1


----------



## bostaurus

A4
 B5
 C3
 C4
 D5
 E2
 F2
 G3
 G4
 H3
 B4
 F1


----------



## Diggin4Togas

H2, F2, F1, G5, D1, E5, B3, A3, C2, B4, D5, G3


----------



## cacarpetbagger

B1
 B4
 C1
 C2
 D3
 E1
 E2
 E5
 F1
 G3
 G4
 H2


----------



## Stardust

A4
 B3
 C4
 C5
 D1
 E3
 F2
 G2
 G3
 G4
 G5
 H2
 GOOD LUCK ALL GREAT JOB!


----------



## UncleBruce

A3
 B1
 D5
 E2
 E5
 G2
 G3
 G4
 G5
 H2
 H3


----------



## 42station

You sank my battleship []


----------



## myersdiggers1998

b3,b4,b5,c2,e2,f2,g4,f1,f5,e5,a3,b5  no order, hope this works this year.


----------



## cyberdigger

> ORIGINAL:  UncleBruce
> 
> Will this work for picking?  Make 12 picks?  Vote from this point forward? A1 E5 ... so on with 40 to chose from?


 
 I must say, this was brilliantly done, Bruce!! []


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> b3,b4,b5,c2,e2,f2,g4,f1,f5,e5,a3,b5  no order, hope this works this year.


 You picked B5 twice Gordon, you must really like that pic...[]


----------



## Dabeel

Here is my vote:

 A3
 B3
 C2
 E1
 E2
 E5
 F2
 G2
 G3
 G4
 G5
 H3

 Thanks,
 Doug


----------



## Conch times

B1
 B4
 C3
 C4
 D5
 F2
 F3
 F5
 G2
 G4
 H3
 H4


----------



## Bottles r LEET

A2

 A4

 B3

 B5

 C5

 D1

 E1

 E2

 E4

 F2

 G2

 G3


----------



## buzzkutt033

A4
 B4
 B5
 D5
 E1
 E2
 G3
 G4
 B2

 F2  for January or February ??

 thanks and let me know where to send funds for my calendar !!

 jim


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  buzzkutt033
> 
> A4
> B4
> B5
> D5
> E1
> E2
> G3
> G4
> B2
> 
> F2  for January or February ??
> 
> thanks and let me know where to send funds for my calendar !!
> 
> jim


 You only picked 10 Jim, we're on the new and improved 12 month calendar my friend....[8D]


----------



## myersdiggers1998

yup I did , ok c5


----------



## Dabeel

maybe buzzcut is following the Mayan's way of calender making[]


----------



## JohnN

Don't vote for H1. I don't have the full size picture on my computer anymore. I forgot I got rid of a lot of my pictures.


----------



## buzzkutt033

we can only count to ten over on this side of the Delaware Jim.....


----------



## MIdigger

F2,G2,G1,E1,G3,B1,B4,F5,E3,E4,F1,C4


----------



## Dugout

A3
 H2
 F5
 F2
 G1
 G2
 C2
 C5 
 G3
 E2
 D1
 G4


----------



## beendiggin

b3
 b5
 c2
 c4
 d1
 d3
 e2
 e5
 f2
 f3
 g4
 h5


----------



## Rockhounder55

I haven't been on here in a couple of days. We'll keep the voting going until sometime tomorrow night. Merry Christmas everyone!!!  ~Mike


----------



## RICKJJ59W

G3  H3  D5  B4  F2  F3  F1  F 5 B1  B2  B5  B4


----------



## glass man

C-2....C-1...E-3...F-1...A-3...D-5....E-5...E-1..H-5...F-2...G-4...F-3......


 WHERE AM I AND what am I voting for?OH YES THE CALENDER!!LOVED LAST YEARS..!!


----------



## Rockhounder55

I think I'll cut the voting off at midnight tonight Eastern time. 9:00 pm west coast time. I'll tally everything up tomorrow.  ~Mike


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Thanks for doing it Mike I am sure it takes a lot of your time. Merry Christmas ,what is left of it[]


----------



## Rockhounder55

Okay, the voting has officially ended. I'll get the count tallied up in the next day or two. Thanks everyone.  ~Mike


----------



## cyberdigger

You did great Mike! I'm looking forward to the results..![]


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Are smaller pictures going to be combined into one month like Road Dog suggested?


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  buzzkutt033
> 
> we can only count to ten over on this side of the Delaware Jim.....


 

 LOL Jim---watch out some people don't have a sense of humor around here. Who knows what will happen if they see this []


----------



## JOETHECROW

Way to go Mike...!


----------



## Stardust

Nice Job ~ : ) Mike. star ~


----------



## mainedigger

i know it's over but...


----------



## Rockhounder55

> ORIGINAL:  mainedigger
> 
> i know it's over but...


 
 I don't think I'd give anyone on here the finger. I'm working on the calendar, and hope to have it finished this weekend. So far though, VistaPrint hasn't lowered their price to what it was last year. The pics with the highest votes were:

 A3, B3, B4, B5, C2, D5, E2, E5, F1, F2, F5, G2, G3, G4, H2.

 I'm going to try and get them all on the 2013 Calendar.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Thanks for taking the time Mike. You da man


----------



## cyberdigger

Yep.. it's the time you take that counts the most, and is very much appreciated.. []


----------



## Rockhounder55

Okay, the calendars are ready to order, and they're actually a little cheaper than last year. They're going to be $14.00, which includes the shipping, and $4.00 of that will go to support the site. I'd like an idea of how many of you want one. Last year I ordered 25, and ended up short by a couple. The next increment one can order, however, is 50, and I doubt I could sell that many. Also, I'm going to try and replicate last year's, as I've had a couple of people wanting one. If any of you want a copy of last year's, let me know so I know how many to order. Next year, we are definitely going to start earlier. Like July.  ~Mike


----------



## Stardust

Great job !!! Count me in! I bet it looks wonderful!


----------



## UncleBruce

Get me one please.


----------



## Road Dog

One for me


----------



## JohnN

I'll order one.


----------



## Conch times

Me too please and thank you for making it happen!!!


----------



## bostaurus

I an in for one.


----------



## RED Matthews

Well I would like one also.  Let me know where to send the $s.  Thanks also for the time used to put this together.
 RED Matthews


----------



## cacarpetbagger

I will take one.


----------



## Dabeel

I would like one from last year and of course one for this year Mike
 Sent you a PM

 Thanks,
 Doug


----------



## RICKJJ59W

I'm in for 2013.Where do we send the green backs???[]


----------



## cyberdigger

Hey Mike, if you end up needing an optional taker of one or two, I'll accommodate you.. to help round things off, you know..


----------



## epackage

I'm in


----------



## JOETHECROW

Yes please...one for 2013.


----------



## Dugout

I would like 2 please, and thank you.


----------



## buzzkutt033

i'll take one for 2013.

 and thank you for your efforts !! 


 jim


----------



## myersdiggers1998

yup , me too , lets us know when and where to pay.


----------



## chimi2003

If still available, would like one to. Let me know where to send funds.                                                                                                                             Thanks,    John


----------



## Rockhounder55

I ordered the calendars last week. They should be here in a week or so. Payment by check will be good. Send me an email at rockhounder55@yahoo.com, and I'll give you the address to send it to. Also, reference your ABN handle on the check. Thanks.  ~Mike


----------



## Dugout

I put the check in the mailbox today.


----------



## Rockhounder55

Thanks Renee. And thanks to all that I've received payment from. I expect the calendars any day now. []  ~Mike


----------



## Rockhounder55

I received several more payments today. Half of the calendars are sold already. []  Now, if they'd only hurry up and get here. [8|] ~Mike


----------



## Stardust

I can't wait to see it all done! I bet u get
 them today. ; )


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  Rockhounder55
> 
> I ordered the calendars last week. They should be here in a week or so. Payment by check will be good. Send me an email at rockhounder55@yahoo.com, and I'll give you the address to send it to. Also, reference your ABN handle on the check. Thanks.  ~Mike


  I missed this !  dam ---How much are they? I can send a money order right?


----------



## JOETHECROW

Mike....I will send your check Thurs, or Friday the 1st, at latest...Thanks very much to you..  Joe


----------



## Rockhounder55

> ORIGINAL:  Stardust
> 
> I can't wait to see it all done! I bet u get
> them today. ; )


 
 You were right, Stardust. The calendars showed up today. They look pretty good. [] I'll get them sent out next week. []  ~Mike


----------



## Rockhounder55

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Mike....I will send your check Thurs, or Friday the 1st, at latest...Thanks very muchÂ to you..Â  Joe


 
 Sounds good, Joe. I'll put one in the mail next week for you.  ~Mike


----------



## Stardust

Whoo Hoo! : ) 

 Everyone grab one now and help support
 the Forum! Can u order more Mike if people
 want them?


----------



## Rockhounder55

> ORIGINAL:  Stardust
> 
> Whoo Hoo! : )
> 
> Everyone grab one now and help support
> the Forum! Can u order more Mike if people
> want them?


 
 It does look like I can order more if needed, and I may have to. They're going like hotcakes. []  ~Mike


----------



## MrSchulz

Iowa City, Iowa ACL   I'm not too good with photos..


----------



## Rockhounder55

Some of the calendars will be going out tomorrow, and the rest should go out on Tuesday and Wednesday.  ~Mike


----------



## cacarpetbagger

Got my calendar today, very cool I like it.  Thanks for the effort Mike.  Let me know if there are any left over.


----------



## Stardust

Thanks Mike, We all LOVE it! It came like overnight!
 ; ) : ) star   *


----------



## buzzkutt033

thanks again Mike. very nice assortment of photos.

 a job well done !!!

 jimbo


----------



## myersdiggers1998

Great effort mike , got mine too , thanks , great photos everyone.


----------



## UncleBruce

BEAUTIFUL and well made.  Everyone should have gotten on board with this one.  I like it.


----------



## JOETHECROW

GREAT JOB Mike! they look really good....appreciate everything you did to see this thru.


----------



## chimi2003

My calendar arrived today, great job,the best calendar in the house. John


----------



## Dugout

I am anjoying mine too. Thanks Mike!


----------



## Rockhounder55

There's only a couple of calendars left, if anyone is interested in getting one. They'll probably be worth millions in about 100 years. []  ~Mike


----------



## JohnN

Am I too late to get one? I've been busy lately and completely forgot about this.


----------



## Stardust

Hi John,
 I know Mike has a few left..Send him an email and he will get one right out to you. : ) Star   *


----------



## JohnN

I will do that this afternoon. I wish I had remembered this sooner.


----------



## Stardust

Jamie,
 Did you get the calendar I sent to you and Nina?
 I hope it made there : ) safely.


----------



## JohnN

Just wanted to say that the money is on the way.


----------



## Stardust

Jamie please send me your correct address. You should have gotten your calendar by now... Maybe with all the crazy weather something happened. : ) I hope you and Nina are well ~ Much Love, Star


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  Stardust
> 
> Jamie,
> Did you get the calendar I sent to you and Nina?
> I hope it made there : ) safely.


 

 G man is hooked on Face Book you wont see him here much.


----------



## JohnN

Calendar came today. Just wanted to say it is very nicely done. Thanks.


----------



## glass man

> ORIGINAL:  Stardust
> 
> Jamie please send me your correct address. You should have gotten your calendar by now... Maybe with all the crazy weather something happened. : ) I hope you and Nina are well ~ Much Love, Star


 


 Got here yesterday Sister!WE THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH!Took the one we had up [a non bottle one] and put the bottle on up.YES!!![] JAMIE


----------



## Stardust

I'm so glad the second one finally arrived ; )  ~
 Enjoy ~ I'll be in touch soon ; ) Hugs ~ stardust ~   *


----------



## Dugout

My Uncle saw the ABN Calendar on the wall at Dad's house and he exclaim's "Hey where did you find a calendar with bottles on it??" So I was proud to inform him about it and show off everyone's pictures and what they specialize their collections in. He thought that was very nice!!!


----------



## JohnN

Next year I will try to take good pictures that will actually look good on the calendar. This year, it was kind of rushed, like every other aspect of the calendar.


----------



## Dugout

It still turned out great!


----------



## JohnN

I agree, I love the calendar. I just hope next year it can be a little more organized. Although the main problem was my laziness. I could have gotten a good picture if I tried, I'm sure.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> It still turned out great!


 

 I agree---------------->  GOOD JOB!

 THE END RESULT IS ALL THAT MATTERS []


----------



## Rockhounder55

I've been meaning to post this for a while. $108.00 went towards the support of this site from the calendar sales this year. $100.00 from the 25 calendars, and a couple of generous people on here gave a few extra dollars. I know things are tight right now, and I'm grateful for all who participated and for those that bought calendars. I'd be lost without this site.  ~Mike


----------

